# Western Tiger Snake



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Found this guy this morning basking near a swamp in the middle of suburbia.. people jogging right past!


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice, excellent shots. Love the colour of these bad boys!


----------



## Bushman (Jan 28, 2013)

Is that a _Notechis scutatus occidentalis? 
_Whereabouts was it found?


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey mate, was found Bibra Lake - Perth


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 28, 2013)

thats a tiger snake mate


----------



## Bushman (Jan 28, 2013)

Bench_Warmer01 said:


> Hey mate, was found Bibra Lake - Perth


Thanks Benchy. So it must be a _Notechis scutatus occidentalis _then.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 28, 2013)

have to change the name of the thread now


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 28, 2013)

These are very common around many of our lakes and other water courses in Perth and if you catch them at the right times it's easy to come across several in a very short period of time.
The introduced grasses, reeds, melaleuca and a diet of frogs keeps them around in abundance and If need be they have no problem diving in the water and seeking refuge in submerged tree roots etc to escape predation.
The average jogger would be amazed at how many they must pass unnoticed if somebody took the time to show them just how many there are and how easy to find if your looking for them.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice pics. Healthy looking tiger.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice looking snake, he looks really pleased to see you.


----------

